# Boat Cards



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just made a boat card online for free, plus shipping at that place you all get the email from for the free 250 color business cards. Anyway, I thought I ask if anyone has them, uses them or even finds them useful to keep track of whom you've met along the way. What information did you decide to include or even exclude from the card. I love to see some examples if possible. Come on, show off your card.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I use mine and write down the date and place on the back of the ones I get.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't have my own, but have received many. Very helpful for me, as I am horrible with names, but I can remember boats!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBZ...

I'm surprised you don't have what kind of boat it is on the card.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, since vistaprint had a free offer, I got cards made with all the details I could think of, except a fixed address.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I did put my skype number on mine, email and cell phone, no address, as that be the boat. Nice card, John.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going to design one (I do this sort of thing for a living) when I get my amateur radio licence. I think they are great things to staple to the logbook.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's my boatcard without the info. I put in my boat name, boat type, our names, address and home and cell phone number and email address. I use a $25 program called Visual Business cards, print them on photo quality inkjet paper and glue onto cardstock.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought a boat card was what you "played" when you met a woman in the bar and subtly let her know you owned a boat.
pigslo


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

It may work like this Piggy: "Let me give you my MMSI number"......


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

PBzeer, that's a great card ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I made cards myself, and was surprised at how well the ink and color intensity are retained. I printed them from my computer on laser printer stock with HP Vivera inks - here's a pic I just took of an older one:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice TB... except for the pudgy boat on the right...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Another great card, nice True Blue.

I didn't even know people made cards, news to me.

I have heard of boat stamps.

What else do people do like cards and stamps ? Do you make like boat gifts to give away to people ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

wind_magic said:


> Another great card, nice True Blue.
> 
> I didn't even know people made cards, news to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks wm,

Boat cards aren't just used by cruising sailors networking with other sailors they meet along their journeys, most everyone we know with a reasonably substantive boat has them. I can think of several uses for boat "calling cards".

It's a great way to identify your boat's homeport location to others who have been invited to the boat.

When an outside contractor is hired to work on the boat, handing him a card avoids mistakes in communicating directions.

It's fun to collect boat cards from other boaters, and is a way of remembering by associating them to their boat.

The card can be specific to just marina or mooring locations, if you choose to remain incognito with your contacts.

Boat gifts??? Unspoken rule when visiting other people's boats, especially when cruising, is to always bring an offering. Bottle of wine is always good, or a special snack food to offer as munchies in the host's cockpit. One of the most valuable gifts, when away from shore, is a bag of ice cubes.

One of our dockmates makes crocheted bookmarks with the boat's name illustrated with signal flags. Both my wife and I have 2 different sets from her from the past 2 boats - use them all the time and a great boat gift.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> One of the most valuable gifts, when away from shore, is a bag of ice cubes.


My parent's boat has a genset and icemaker, which immediately makes them them very popular in all the achorages and even at the dock. They've met tons of people just by sharing ice!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

True Blue, by "boat gift" I meant do you have like .. I don't know, mugs with your boat name to give out to people, stuff like that, t-shirts lol.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Couldn't tell from your post wind, but you were sounding a bit naive.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

But no - we don't make True Blue "boat gifts" like mugs & T-shirts.

Let me guess - you enjoy migrating to those tacky seashore gift shops with all the cheezy souvenirs . . . right?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I ordered my boat cards from vista print using there free 250 card offer. I ordered on Thursday and they shipped my order on Friday. Now I know it will be on a slow boat from China, but not bad for "free" and $5.49 shipping & handling.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB, it is not a costumary habit in my Country to have boat cards, but I see the use they are and think they are a wonderfull idea.

I would like to have some made. Can I ask you to make me a card for my boat?

Please? Please? I know you're an architect, so if you can, I'll send you a hat in return to pay for your time!!

Deal? If you do, what do you need to do them?

Please say yes...

Alex


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I received my boat cards from vista print yesterday. It took them 5 days to make them and ship them to me. For $5.95 that is not bad. They also look better then I thought they would.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey TB...am I not good enough for you???

Geee...some people don't really like to mingle with the poor..I guess..


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giu - completely missed your question, sorry man! Besides, compared to you, I get the sense that I'm the poor slob. (g)

Sure, I could give your card a stab - but hope you don't think I'm a graphic designer by profession, never do stuff like this for others. I think the problem with someone like me doing it, is the printing process. I use those micro-perforated business cards for laser printers, 200 cards per pack cost about 12.00 at any of the big-box office warehouse suppliers. If I send the digital file, it may not be compatible with your printer.










You could do it yourself, since it's obvious you have some artistic talent. I use a desktop publishing program, like WordPerfect combined with Photoshop. But Avery, the company that makes the blank labels & card sheets, has premade template software - comes free with some of their blank card packs. Being an artist/engineer, I would think you'd be proud to tell people that you designed your boat card.

But if you're very patient and want me to give it try, just PM your contact information you'd want displayed. Kinda busy with six ongoing architectural projects right now, two tight deadlines due next week - so, may be a while before I get around to it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ROFL... poor Giu... with his custom 42' racing boat...  



Giulietta said:


> Hey TB...am I not good enough for you???
> 
> Geee...some people don't really like to mingle with the poor..I guess..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

I told Giu that I'd design some cards for his boat... Should be fun... used to work as a graphic designer way back when.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Great! Thanx for taking me off the hook . . . not that I didn't want to do it or anything. But I am kinda swamped.

Never know it though, by all the time I'm spending here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.

TB you work??? ahahahahaha

That was funny....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

From my visit to TB's office, I couldn't see any work being done... the place was a disaster... and he had his wife's walking dustmop running around the office. 



Giulietta said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> TB you work??? ahahahahaha
> 
> That was funny....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

My assistant was out of the office when you stopped by SD. But, you'd be surprised by my work output - I'm an ambidextrous workaholic . . . and I trained the walking dustmop to do drafting  .


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> From my visit to TB's office, I couldn't see any work being done... the place was a disaster... and he had his wife's walking dustmop running around the office.


We're supposed to be working??? What?? Uggghhhhh!!!  

Who do I bill for my time here?????????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Max-

I believe the Sailnet Terms of Service say you should be billing Cruisingdad and Camaraderie, since they are moderators... 


max-on said:


> We're supposed to be working??? What?? Uggghhhhh!!!
> 
> Who do I bill for my time here?????????


----------

